# Hussey Handlebar



## Wing Your Heel (Oct 19, 2013)

I have a turn of the century French bike with a Hussey handlebar and stem. 

Before I offer the bike for sale I must decide whether to sell as is, or keep the Hussey set and replace it with a French one.

At that time, American bars were an option as not many French companies were selling French made ones, so small French manufacturers purchased components from British and American catalogues, and even the French catalogues advertised American and British parts.

I've never seen a Hussey set for sale in USA, and I wondered how rare it was? 

It's pretty enough to keep for a future American bike project, but French 'moustache' bars are not cheap to buy.

This bike also has what looks very much like a Fauber crankset. 

Opinions welcome...

Thanks, Colin



http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1901-2/1899-velo-de-course-e-collesson/


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey Colin,
Nice bike!  I don't know how rare they are but they are pretty cool.  This Black Diamond I bought at Copake also has a set.
Cheers,
Dean


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Oct 19, 2013)

*Hussey*

Good morning Dean, 

You're online early. Are you getting ready to watch copake auction on the internet?

Thanks for sending pics of the Black Diamond. Good to have something to compare it with

Have a great weekend

Colin


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes that is the Fauber Perfection.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 19, 2013)

The fork looks American, too.
The whole frame could be, as well.
It looks just like my Rocky Mountain Roadster made in San Francisco, with exception to it's bottom bracket set.
Or at least the headbadge denotes that it was made there.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 19, 2013)

Colin ... the Hussey Unit was used on Snell .. Yale .. Yale-California .. and perhaps other marques 
manufactured by The Consolidated Manuf. Co.  

Found an ad on the bay ... 1903 Hussey Handlebar .. and Adjustable-Stem ... the rider could have 
their choice of six bars ... to go with that Hussey Stem.  Please know that the Stem / Bar Unit was 
a product of the Snell Cycle Fittings Co.  

Although Snell and Yale were competitors at the time - both manufacturers shared a building in Toledo, 
Ohio.   The two companies had yet to 'consolidate' their businesses.

Am building a 1907 Yale-California Racer ... only year produced, if one were to follow the paper trail 
of ads from Consolidated .. or the lack of ads, back in the day.  

Am in possession of a very-nice Hussey stem ... but am selecting different bars than the No. 1.  Am going 
a bit more aggressive ... what with Scorching being as up to the minute, back then .. as Twerking is today.

Not posting this info to steal your thunder ... just indicating that your French Bar may be very appropriate 
with a Hussey Stem.  The factory figured they could market more stems .. if the rider was also allowed to 
select their own handlebar preference.  So .. for one chunk o' money ... the rider received the Stem And 
one of a choice of six bars.

.............................  patric


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 19, 2013)

My Hudson built by Miami cycle co has them. I can't post pics due to computer glitch


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 19, 2013)

Wing Your Heel said:


> Good morning Dean,
> 
> You're online early. Are you getting ready to watch copake auction on the internet?
> 
> ...




Hey Colin,
I was actually there to watch the drama in person.  Should have had coffee this morning before posting - I forgot to say I think it looks great on the bike as it sits!


----------

